# anybody else have an early harvest?



## maineharvest (Oct 5, 2008)

The weather in New England has pretty much ruined my whole outdoor grow!  Most plants are molding pretty good so they are either being moved indoors or being chopped down.  Wayyyyyyyyyy to much rain and humidity!  I know a few other local growers that had to harvest early too due to mold.  All my ladies could go for another thirty days!  I hate to cut them down early but I have no choice.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 5, 2008)

doing fine here. in the midwest.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 5, 2008)

so far so good here in the southeast. its been really dry here but its gettin cool fast this year, or thats how it seems to me. sorry to hear you gotta cut them so early, thats never good


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2008)

On the south shore of Lake Erie, my outdoor grow is doing great.It was a little dry in August and September. Getting some real cool nights now, hope to get 3 more weeks of flowering. Sorry about your grow.


----------



## zipflip (Oct 5, 2008)

upper midwest here and still fine as far as the mold goes and humidity. but 2 days rain now but been dry for over week now. but we got possible chance snow one day later this week it says but the same day temps are only gonna be lows of round 40-42 it said .  so i guessin it melt right away an do no harm...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2008)

yep incountering some mold Here in Seattle..I braught mine in due to the rains and low temps..


----------



## zipflip (Oct 5, 2008)

i think i'm bout numbered as far as days go. we got chance of snow in few days but steady low in the fourties so i guessin an hopin it all melts right away. just got good inch or better rain today as well.  i got out there this mornin and took the top half the one girl that i sampled earlier. other day.  and i left all the smaller buds that hairs most white on still.
  and couple tops of few smaller branches of other 3 girls. i'm pickin as they come just in case all a sudden  a freak occurance comes in the weather aas they do happen this time year round here.  there's no way i'll get but maybe 2 weeks yet @ most the way it loooks. and also my sativas are gonna be toast unless they some arctic strain acclimated to snow and cold LOL


----------



## zipflip (Oct 5, 2008)

would it kill ya girl if u put antifreeze in some water when waterin.???  LOL  if only there'd be a way to flush it majorly come close to harvest to get all the chemicals out if it wouldnt kill her. or wonder wat would happen if ya smoked the chemicals in antifreeze if a plant did grow wit it.  LOL
  hey i'm high LOLL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2008)

you are high zip...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Oct 5, 2008)

I had the same problem.check out my thread,'misty mountain hop'.I had to harvest early due to mold brought on mostly by the tropical storm remains we got in the N'eastI still got an awsome harvest,just shy of harvest time.Once I saw the mold I chopped the effected buds,cleaned the mold out and hung them up.The moldy parts of the buds I put in the oven @220 for 10 mins to kill the mold spores.I added the effected bud portions to my bud trimmings and used them for hash  The effected buds are just fine now.The hash is awsome also.Good luck,just don't let them go to long with a mold issue.Take of the effected buds and dry them out after cleaning the mold off.stay cool


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm down south. No early harvesting _yet_.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 6, 2008)

Vancover Island here. brought most in last weekend, and the last the other day. looked like i had good timing, had a nice little storm blow through here this weekend, wet and windy. they'd of probably suvived it, but just as well, they're safer now. and it was about time anyway, they looked like they weren't enjoying themselves much outside anymore


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 6, 2008)

Upstate just a little early on one plant. I have one other plant that is right on time and drying as we speak; took a sample of that one (bagseed) GAAAADDDDZZZOOOOOOKKKKKKKSSSSSSS, very introspective and heady  2 more girls to go, 1 is getting the chop tonight.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 6, 2008)

two nights of hard frost in SW michigan. lost some outdoors do to this.
i needed 4 more weeks, aint happening. taking a look today, and chopping what got hit. this solidifies why i have turned to indoor growing. glad i got my hash clones inside doing pretty good.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 6, 2008)

I am a big fan of indoor in my area. I just cant get that extra week I need here unless we have an unusually warm fall.


----------



## zipflip (Oct 6, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> two nights of hard frost in SW michigan. lost some outdoors do to this.
> i needed 4 more weeks, aint happening. taking a look today, and chopping what got hit. this solidifies why i have turned to indoor growing. glad i got my hash clones inside doing pretty good.


  i'm truly considerin goin indoors from now on too unless i can get some short flower strain seeds some how without having to risk gettin caught orderin online. it makes me nervous is all. too nervous.
  i dont like this racing mothernature jive.  lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 6, 2008)

I love indoors, with LST, topping, supercropping and every other method you can grow whatever you want in your closet and mature it properly. I love my vegetable garden outdoors and my mj garden indoors


----------



## WEED HO (Oct 6, 2008)

I _love _my outdoor garden here in the Great Northwest. I put these GIANT shower caps over my girls and celebrate the rain! Actually, I'm thinking of doing both, indoor as well. So far I've always grown outdoors.


----------



## jb247 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank goodness I grew mine in pots this year, they were outdoors until a couple of weeks ago, then my neighbor decided it was time to clean up his back yard and all of my cover was gone! I simply hauled the plants into my flowering room and they finished just fine. The plants didn't produce as much as when I've grown directly in the ground, but I still harvested enough to get me thru til I start harvesting my indoor grow, so all is well at my house...

Peace...j.b.


----------

